# Have you planned your Greenwich journey?



## HHnewsdesk (18 July 2012)

London is expected to be very congested during the Olympic Games.
So have those of you lucky enough to have tickets for the Olympics planned your journey to Greenwich with military precision, or are you hoping the the trains will be OK on the day?
Do let us know!
Charlotte White
Deputy news editor

charlotte_white@ipcmedia.com


----------



## galaxy (18 July 2012)

Yes we have

The Olympic journey planner is awful though.  Every journey suggested has a lot of changes and is unnessecarily complicated.  We worked something out by ourselves.


----------



## acw295 (18 July 2012)

Yes all worked out, pretty straightforward for me (I hope).

6.15am London Midland train from home to Euston, Northern Line to Charing Cross, Southeastern train to Greenwich (Sunday) and Blackheath (Monday). Should get us to Greenwich both days for approx 8.30am.

Meeting a friend travelling in from another direction on the Sunday so need to meet at Greenwich instead of Blackheath that day. Not sure it will make much difference.

I do have a few alternative routes in mind should there be a problem too.


----------



## Judgemental (18 July 2012)

HHnewsdesk said:



			London is expected to be very congested during the Olympic Games.
So have those of you lucky enough to have tickets for the Olympics planned your journey to Greenwich with military precision, or are you hoping the the trains will be OK on the day?
Do let us know!
Charlotte White
Deputy news editor

charlotte_white@ipcmedia.com

Click to expand...

I cannot believe you, the Deputy News Editor are so out of touch with the rank and file of the equestrian world, you would bother to pose such a question.

I was standing in somebody's yard not half an hour ago, listening to a diatribe of disappointment from good hard working people with horses about the whole Equestrian Olympic set-up.

That they could not get tickets but upon reflection were rather pleased they were not having the expense, plus the expense and in particular the congestion and therefore added expense hassle to get to Greenwich.

As they all said, we go to Bramham, Badminton, Gatcombe, Burghley, Hickstead by way of a few examples.

We simply rock up in our 4 x 4's knowing if it wet we can still get out.

Put on whatever gear is suitable, that lives in the 4 x 4 including our wellies. Wellies being a much debated subject on this forum! Taking the wellies off at the end........ 

Plus our picnic in the back either to be had halfway through the day, or at the end with lots of jolly like minded friends. 

That is certainly not the case when the supposed pinacle of equestrian sport i.e. the Olympics comes to the UK for the first and only time in most folks lifetime, only to find all these exclusion factors.

So Ms White if you really want to upset folk continue asking the sort of questions in your post.


.


----------



## Xander (18 July 2012)

I'm not upset by the question - luckily I'm not a sensitive soul. If I get  bit bored later I might play along though ...

I'll be staying near Greenwich so I'm planning to walk to work. Bit of a cop-out, I know


----------



## abbijay (18 July 2012)

Judgemental: were you never taught, "if you can't say anything nice, shut up"? We all respect your right to an opinion but this is axe grinding at a pathetic level. If you have so much dislike for the Olympics find a section of the forum where there is less content for you to get upset about! 

I met a friendly lady at the weekend who has basically agreed to accompany me on my first journey to Greenwich, bless her! I'm a volunteer and my shift starts at 6am which would require 2 nightbuses to get there but she's negotiated a 6.30 start so we can get the first train of the day and we'll stay half an hour later at the end.


----------



## Thistle (18 July 2012)

abbijay said:



			Judgemental: were you never taught, "if you can't say anything nice, shut up"? We all respect your right to an opinion but this is axe grinding at a pathetic level. If you have so much dislike for the Olympics find a section of the forum where there is less content for you to get upset about! 

QUOTE]

At last, someone who talks sense.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Judgemental (18 July 2012)

abbijay said:



			Judgemental: were you never taught, "if you can't say anything nice, shut up"? We all respect your right to an opinion but this is axe grinding at a pathetic level. If you have so much dislike for the Olympics find a section of the forum where there is less content for you to get upset about!
		
Click to expand...

I do not have a problem with the Olympics &#8211; plural, none whatsoever. 

What I have a problem with is the absurd location of the Equestrian Olympics, the reasons, the knock-on problems and travelling hassle and the fact it is part of the rural economic infrastructure and has been supplanted into a suburban environment. 

I gather folk have been whinging about this for some years. However, this is the first time I have commented, i.e. in recent posts.

The Canadians very sensibly had their equestrian Olympics at Bromont Quebec about 30 miles outside Montreal for example. 

I am told the equestrians at Rio will be well outside the City, as they were in Beijing. 

The Deputy Editor of Horse and Hound has asked for opinions, so who am I, a mere poltroon, to deny her of my views!


----------



## Swirlymurphy (18 July 2012)

To answer the original question, I am a volunteer at Greenwich and am staying locally.  My daughter and husband are coming for XC day.  My daughter has planned their journey to the nth degree, my husband is just sticking his head in the sand hoping it will all work out.  She is 13 and he is 48


----------



## Goya (18 July 2012)

I'm a volunteer and have booked a hotel for the night before. Train tickets all booked as well. Will be travelling on  Sunday afternoon so am hoping it won't be too manic then.
Not sure about getting home after my shift though, as I'm not sure exactly what time I finish. Have got a train timetable at the ready.
Also got my train ticket ready for the Thursday training.


----------



## J&S (18 July 2012)

Charlotte:  which trains are you refering to? The mainline trains to London or the local tube trains to Greenwich?  Yes, I have a main line train ticket to London on the day before, will be staying in S or SE London and have the Zone 1-9 tickets that come with the actual seat tickets. As to which actual tube train/bus we will be catching, all I can say is, "an early one" or "the one that we can fit onto"! How can one be more precise?  "All the the best laid plans go astray" I believe is the saying so I am hoping for a little luck to make the journey as painless as possible!


----------



## Rowreach (18 July 2012)

I am one of those people who tried, and failed, to get tickets for any of the equestrian events.  Seeing the way things are panning out I am feeling quite glad I didn't go to the trouble and expense (flights, accommodation, land travel, as well as tickets) and am looking forward to watching it all on TV


----------



## tiggs (18 July 2012)

I'm going by train to Marylebone, tube to Embankment and then Thames Clippers river boat. All booked and tickets received. Have a couple of contingency plans as well in case of problems. Can't wait, I'm getting excited about it now, the weather's improving and I'm not going to listen to all the whingers, it's a once in a lifetime experience.


----------



## finbarrk (18 July 2012)

I see that Thames Clipper boat is fairly booked up now.


----------



## Boulty (19 July 2012)

Got my travel from Leeds & back all booked and staying over in the Greenwich area the night before (would be an impossibly long day otherwise!). Not planned my route to actually get there from hotel yet although think there will be some form of tube and DLR travel involved (never been on DLR before so plenty of chance for me to be lost and confused!), going with a claustrophobic person so may yet end up on foot (although hopefully we will figure out a way from Kings Cross to our hotel without too much panic!) I am fully expecting chaos and busyness and expected this from the second I applied for tickets. You could have the best system in the world (not saying we do just that you COULD) for moving people about but until you put it under strain then you don't really know where the problems are and what you can do to ease them which is why a bit of chaos and madness is unavoidable and just something you have to go along with I guess.


----------



## Dollysox (19 July 2012)

Going to the Team Dressage Finals on 7th August. Coming up on the train the afternoon before (return tickets booked through Southwest Train website and arrived yesterday) and staying overnight at County Hall so we can wander round London during the evening and soak up the atmosphere.  Then Thames Clipper from the London Eye (tickets booked and printed off) to Greenwich.  Expecting there to be queues and delays but hey, we're British.  We do queues!


----------



## Tillypup (19 July 2012)

We are going for cross country day with a 5 year old daughter who is BEYOND excited about going and has been for months!

We are getting the train from Colchester to Stratford 7am-ish, then DLR, will possibly get off DLR a bit early so we can walk through the foot tunnel under the river. Coming home we may walk across to the new cable car thingy to get across the river that way.

I've found the whole process very straighforward, pleased that railcards have been included in the ticket price and was really impressed that our 4 rail tickets came to £61 in total. I am actually enjoying the opportunity of not driving as I do quite enough of that already!!

I go to lots of other events across the country and am actually really excited by this one being different/in the city etc etc. I have all my fingers and toes crossed that the organisers manage to pull it all off (then again I would be saying that wherever the event was!)


----------

